# Fire Honey Gourami Question



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have 4 Fire Honey Gourami - they are a type of Dwarf Gourami.

I had read that most Gourami's are top dwellers and like to hang out in plants near the top.

When I first got mine, they were all at the_ bottom_ picking through plants and swimming. I've had them for 6 days now, and I've noticed that they've spent all their time at the bottom and in the plants, but today most of them have moved from the bottom/middle and are now just sitting motionless at the top... sometimes juuuust below the surface, almost staring at their reflections. (At the beginning one would hang out at the top... but now most of them are...)

When I searched online, I found that most people are saying their Gourami's swim all over the tank and are rarely at the top.... which completely contradicts the books and articles I've been using......

_So, is this normal behaviour?_ 2 females are side by side at the top, not really moving, the male is at the other side at the top, and 1 female is going from the bottom to the top... so she seems ok. _Maybe now that they've explored the tank, they've picked out their spots?_

*There is 0ppm Ammonia, 0ppm NitrIte and 30ppm NitrAte. (Nitrate rises to between 40-80 every other day, and I re-charge Nitrazorb to bring it back down to 30ppm.)


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I have 4 Fire Honey Gourami - they are a type of Dwarf Gourami.
> 
> I had read that most Gourami's are top dwellers and like to hang out in plants near the top.
> 
> ...


I've heard some Gouramis like to pick on algae and those little critters (planaria, copepods)

Maybe they're doing that.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Probably, when they're at the bottom yeah... just wondering why they are suddenly hanging motionlessly at the top....


----------



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine is almost the same too, I bought a pair 5 days ago. At first all they did was just sit in the back of the tank hiding behind the plants. Now sometimes I see them swim around the tank, sometimes hangout near the surface but they always end up staying behind the driftwood and plants. I've read that gouramis are really shy and it takes a while for them to settle down.


----------

